# >>>Best scores of the decade thread<<<



## choc0thrax (Dec 31, 2009)

Now that 2010 is upon us it is time to look back at the past decade of scores. 

This was a tough decade for the score world. The large scores of orchestral majesty in the 80's and 90's, which roamed the countryside like towering Brachiosaurus' in a lush verdant jungle would soon mostly die off and make way for droney sustained noise and something called 'rhythmic beds'. The 2000's ushered in a charred post apocalyptic musical wasteland. Thick acrid smoke blankets the landscape, somewhere in the distance a hobo fights with a dog over a child's bruised carcass. Only in a decade like this could Gustavo Santaolalla win not one but two Oscars... 






All was not lost though, there were some pockets of life here and there fighting to survive. Howard Shore, James Newton Howard, John Powell and a few others produced some very good music. The early 2000's contained some big movie franchise film scores- 2 matrix sequels, Star Wars, Harry Potter, Pirates of the Caribbean, Lord of the Rings, Spider man etc. While most of these provided us with some great music they also brought us legions of noobs. LOTR, POTC and Gladiator were responsible for flooding message boards full of people proclaiming those scores were the "most best ever" probably because they had never heard any other scores but also because they're just idiots. 

This decade saw some new composers rise and some fall and some...well stagnate. Clint Mansell really took off with his Requiem for a Dream score. Half of all youtube videos contain music from that film. John Powell provided some really kickass huge orchestral stuff with his X-Men and Happy Feet scores and his orchestral/synth stuff for the Bourne trilogy is held in high regard. While I don't care for Michael Giacchino's music he has certainly been one of the big up-and-comers. Meanwhile John Williams' bright burning star started to dim a little. Danny Elfman was relegated to forgettable mediocre music after the death of Shirley Walker. David Arnold gave up on big orchestral scores because "they're too hard"(I don't know what his problem is, Nick Dodd should be the one complaining). James Horner, ever the environmentalist decided to go green and recycle...all of his previous music. 









During all of this there was an unstoppable machine churning it's way to the center core of this new world, this machine is called Remote Control Productions. Remote Control seems to have amassed it's own personal army of ghost writers and assistants and assistant ghost writers assistants. It's basically the Blackwater of the film score world. It is ruled with an iron fist by the Fuhrer: Hans Florian Zimmer. Naturally, as keyboardist for "The Buggles" he was an intimidating man who few dared cross. Tasked with helping Michael Bay and Jerry Bruckheimer dumb down the mass population, Hans Zimmer and Remote Control have performed their duties flawlessly. Sometimes though, some good can come from evil. A forest fire can wreak havoc and put lives in danger but from that destruction new plant life can grow, it can also burn down your neighbours drum set. Remote Control can give talented composers a chance to be heard who may have not had the chance otherwise. Klaus Badelt for example composed "The Time Machine" and "The Promise", two very good scores.

A lot went on this past decade, some good, mostly bad. Now to choose my top 10 favourite scores and cues of the past decade. The list isn't totally final as I tend to change my mind a lot but this is pretty close.




*My picks for best 10 scores of the decade in no particular order:*

*The Last Stand* - John Powell
Not much to say here other than the score kicks major ass. It's big and bombastic and the recurring Phoenix theme is amazing. There's even some Barry-esque string stuff in there.

*Lord Of The Rings: The Two Towers* - Howard Shore
Epic. Another score chock full of recurring themes. This score is definitely my favourite of the three. I think Forth Eorlingas is the best cue but the whole album is very good. I like the song at the end with Emilian Torrini, she has a beautiful voice.

*The Village* - James Newton Howard
This score is hauntingly beautiful and pretty scary at times, often within the same cue. I love the ominous buildup in "Those we don't speak of" which quickly changes to those beautiful Hilary Hahn arpeggios. It's funny to think this was originally I believe going to be an all MIDI score. I think this was the best of the Shyamalan/JNH collaborations. 

*Sinbad* - Harry Gregson Williams
This is easily HGW's best score. This was a very easy pick for my top 10. Sinbad has it all - mystery, romance, action, adventure, playfulness. The music is big and there's a bunch of themes. 

*Road To Perdition* - Thomas Newman
Definitely one of Thomas Newman's best. The first time I heard this score was when I rented the film and I was blown away by "Road To Chicago" which was playing as a loop on the dvd menu.

*The Time Machine* - Klaus Badelt
A surprising score from Klaus Badelt. Up till I heard this music I thought Badelt couldn't score his way out of a wet paper bag. Lots of themes and "I don't Belong Here" is an awesome cue. 

*The Missing* - James Horner
As to be expected a lot of this score sounds familiar. I was able to push aside previous score similarities because of how good this music is. The action music is very good and that's something I don't say often because generally I skip past action music as it's generally pointless to listen to. The last track of this score is an almost 17 minute long suite and it rocks.

*Mulholland DR.* - Angelo Badalamenti
I think this film benefits greatly from Badalamenti's score. How it starts off synthy during the phony dream version of Hollywood and then becomes more real as things turn to shit. Badalamenti has a small role in the film and is hilarious as the mobster who spits out his expresso into a napkin. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWWO3_v9kz8

*The Fountain* - Clint Mansell
One of my most listened to scores of the past few years. I find it great to listen to while walking around the city at night. It's a huge ripoff of Godspeed You! Black Emperor but I like this more than their music.

*Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within* - Elliot Goldenthal
This score is used by me whenever I want to test out new headphones or speakers or to just rupture my ear drums. This score is massive. I think Goldenthal had 16 french horns on this one. There's really no other score out there like it.



*Favourite 10 cues of the decade*:

*Forth Eorlingas* - Two Towers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESnMzQZubKg

*The Long Road Home* - The Missing 

*Death & Transfiguration* - Hancock http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SHPUwgP7aY

*The Gravel Road* - The Village http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJEk824VIas

*Rock Island, 1931* - Road To Perdition http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAfZth0PhZM

*Evey Reborn* - V for Vendetta http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXVu4eXESi0

*Song For Bob* - Assassination of Jesse James http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz0FSG9h-GI

*Sunshine (Adagio In D Minor)* - Sunshine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQXVzg2P ... re=related

*Death Is The Road To Awe* - The Fountain http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihF_aXi-Huk

*Haunted Ocean 1* - Waltz With Bashir http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khWenWZToLE


*My pick for composer of the decade: James Newton Howard.*

*My pick for best up-and-comer of the decade: John Powell*


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 31, 2009)

Interesting and actually rather thoughtful Choc0. Great post. You've waited until post #4330 to give us a something with this level of substance? And you're not a pro writer because..?? Unique and different approach.

I absolutely agree with the Badelt's score pick for Time Machine which took me by surprise. Lovely sound too. Howard Shore's Two Towers was also quite well done thematically. 

Honorable mentions - not based on the movie but based on the score itself - would probably be (choose HD for youtube online scores):

*John Williams* 
------"Jango's Escape" in *SW Episode II
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-4JztrXtOs
------"Anakin's Theme" in *SW Episode I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwshWAd7dj8
----------------edit----------------
------"Ants" from Indiana Jones and Crystal Skull"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fhe5PwL07I
*Don Davis*' work on the entire Jurassic Park III score
------Tiny Pecking Pteranodons
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdLMesbT0QA
------Billy Oblivion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T07bipdtsmo
*James Horner* "Jumanji" score
*Danny Elfman*'s Spider-Man 2:
-----"At Long Last, Love"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6XEw9xYuo0
-----"The Bank / Saving Aunt May"
*Hans Zimmer/James Newton Howard*
-----"Macrotus" From Batman Begins:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziIWOy5YyAs
*Marc Shaiman*:
-----End theme on "The American President"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg0bxECJaF8
*James Newton Howard* "Wyatt Earp" Main Themes:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2qEDrTzKIU

* (the lacking screenplays in SW Episodes 1-3 against previous SW episodes wasn't JW's fault but were Lucas' failures instead - the music cited above though are imo solid).


----------



## schatzus (Dec 31, 2009)

Was anyone impressed with "Ants!" from the last Indiana Jones movies as much as I was? (John Williams of course.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fhe5PwL07I


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 31, 2009)

Good one Curt - forgot about that one.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 31, 2009)

Choco, really nice writing. I really enjoyed your post


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 1, 2010)

I was planning to make it more in depth but I started my new years drinking early and learned a painful lesson>>>don't drink more than you can handle when you're sick and your sinuses are stuffed cause if you barf stuff gets lodged in there and then all you can smell is...... yeah....

Fred, the Star Wars scores are quite impressive. It's actually been a while since I listened to them and so they might have gotten shafted when I was making my list of favourite stuff. I like to think of it like the olympics- in races the 4th place dude usually comes in like .867 seconds away from winning a medal. Over a decade there's so much competition. I remember I was really taken with "Across The Stars" when Padme was rolled out into that CG fest battle arena. In ROTS I recall "Anakin's Dark Deeds" was my favourite because of the part that starts like half way through it. I was so pissed because when I saw the film that part of the music was so quiet that Padme's space apartment's water fountain was louder than the music.

You mentioned Wyatt Earp which reminded me of something that I was supposed to put into my original post, which was naming composer of the decade, which I will edit soon. Wyatt Earp is alright but of course it is from 1994 so it doesn't really count. 8)


----------



## lux (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice reading choco, I mostly agree. Personally i would have added the Phoenix rise to the 10 best cues.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 1, 2010)

lux @ Fri Jan 01 said:


> Nice reading choco, I mostly agree. Personally i would have added the Phoenix rise to the 10 best cues.



I actually had that on my list for a while but it got bumped by something. That cue is great, how the orchestra is in a sort of power struggle until that Egyptian Phoenix theme comes in. Pwnage.


----------



## lux (Jan 1, 2010)

yup


----------



## lux (Jan 1, 2010)

btw i liked that you actually mentioned sunshine, as Murphy made such a nice job on that movie. Kinda old fashioned soundtrack for many aspects, but really works.

I think synth based scores could really have a renaissance today, as there are many synthesis engines and methods and results are often original and beautiful sounding


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 1, 2010)

That piece from Sunshine is pretty much my favourite type of cue. Above it I also listed "Song For Bob" which I consider to be similar. I like them because they are simple and repetitive but never get boring and with each repetition they grow more engaging. Mainly I like them because they are non-stop image generators for my brain. I've imagined so many of my own made-up film climaxes while listening to them. You know when the sound fx and dialogue drop out and it's just the music going and big dramatic events are occuring- e.g. it is revealed that your protagonist is actually a mannequin and didn't even need the prescription glasses he wore the whole film.


----------



## sevaels (Jan 1, 2010)

Great list choc0.


----------



## johncarter (Jan 1, 2010)

Best cues of the decade :

Hans Zimmer - Chevaliers de Sangreal

John Powell - Death And Transfiguration

Hans Zimmer - The Battle

Hans Zimmer - Honor Him

Hans Zimmer - Earth

Hans Zimmer - Maestro

Hans Zimmer - What Shall We Die For

Hans Zimmer - I dont think now is the best time

=o


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 1, 2010)

johncarter @ Fri Jan 01 said:


> Best cues of the decade :
> 
> Hans Zimmer - Chevaliers de Sangreal
> 
> ...



Really? You have no favourite cue of the last 10 years that isn't related to Zimmer?


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 1, 2010)

I also think Death and Transfiguration by Powell is a great cue. I will also add

"Future Prospectors"- There Will be Blood. Love the string writing on this. Terrific recording of the strings as well.

"Confluence" Memoirs of a Geisha

"Prophecy" Lord of the Rings- Fellowship of the Ring

"Beautiful" King Kong (James Newton Howard)

"A Hard Teacher" Last Samurai

"Ballet for Brawlers"- The Red Canvas

"The Half Killed" Atonement

"Be With You" The Happening

"The Great Eatlon" Lady in the Water (this track totally kicks ass! Jerry Goldsmith would be proud)


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 1, 2010)

Great post, Choco. 

Here's a list of score that have impacted me the most (in no particular order):

1. Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within (Elliot Goldenthal)
2. Spirited Away (Joe Hisaishi)
3. The Incredibles (Michael Giachinno)
4. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Jon Brion)
5. Harry Potter: Sorcerer's Stone (Williams)
6. Robots (John Powell)
7. Minority Report (Williams)
8. Castle in the Sky (Joe Hisaishi)
9. Howl's Moving Castle (Joe Hisaishi)
10. Memoirs of a Geishi (Williams)

Honorable mentions:

1. Bourne Identity (John Powell)
2. The Fountain (Clint Mansell)
3. Sunshine (John Murphy)
4. Troy (Gabriel Yared)


----------



## sevaels (Jan 1, 2010)

My list in no real order:

1) Final Fantasy: Spirits Within

2) Bourne Ultimatum

3) I Am Legend

4) Signs

5) X3

6) Minority Report

7) LOTR

8.) The Fountain

9) The Dark Knight

10) Williams Harry Potter




Composer of the decade: JNH

Runner up: John Powell

Worth Mentioning: David Julyan

This decade needed more of: Goldenthal




Guess that mean I mostly agree o-[][]-o


----------



## lux (Jan 1, 2010)

its kind of funny, wanting to partecipate myself to the game i just discovered that almost all the soundtracks i love are for movies made before 2000. Anyway, in no particular order those are a few i liked and recall:

- Harry Potter and the sorcerer stone (John Williams). 
- Spiderman (Danny Elfman)
- The perfect storm (James Horner)
- Peter Pan (James Newton Howard)
- Lilo & Stich (Alan Silvestri)
- A beautiful mind (James Horner)
- Revenge of the Sith (John Williams)
- Pirates of the Caribbean III (Hans Zimmer)
- Deja Vu (Harry Gregson Williams)
- Revolutionary Road (Thomas Newman)

A good bunch are left out but should be in.



Singles:

- Harry wondrous world (John Williams)
- Phoenix rises (John Powell)
- Anakin's Betrayal (John Williams)
- Farewell (Danny Elfman)
- The Fast and the Furious main theme (BT)
- Revolutionary road (end title)
- A kaleidoscope of mathematics (James Horner)
- Coming Home From The Sea (James Horner)
- Resident Evil Main Title Theme (Marilyn Manson)
- Rock superstar (Cypress Hill)
- Cooper's Last Stand (Don Davis)


----------



## Niah (Jan 1, 2010)

Choco has already mentioned some of my fav cues so I'll just add these:

"Poet Acts" Philip Glass

"Rachel's Party" John Powell

"To the Roof" John Powell

"Awaiting Executition" Reinhold Heil/Johnny Klimek/Tom Tyker

"The Method Works" Reinhold Heil/Johnny Klimek/Tom Tyker

"Ground Zero" Terence Blanchard

"JD Dies" Elliot Goldenthal

"The Hole" Clint Mansell

"A prayer for Peace" John Williams

"Don't Blow it" Cliff Martinez

"The Angel" Alexandre Desplat

"La valse D'Amelie (Orchestra)" Yann Tiersen

"There Will Be Blood" Jonny Greenwood

"HGW XX/7" Gabriel Yared

"First Love Touch" Angelo Badalamenti

"Weehawken Ferry" Thomas Newman

"Pocahontas and Smith" James Horner

"Oor Es Mayr Eem" Mychael Danna

"A New Trick" David Julyan


...and so on...


----------



## theheresy (Jan 1, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Fri Jan 01 said:


> johncarter @ Fri Jan 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Best cues of the decade :
> ...



lol and you thought I was a noob at filmscores check this guy's list out lol


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 1, 2010)

Refreshing post Choco!

I would have to add Mike Verta 84-minute entirely virutal score for Ultraman. Despite that it was mixed by Shawn Murphy at James Newton Howard's studio, what makes this score stand out for me is the performance expression he's added into each line and the consistent quality throughout. The result is extremely convincing realism. I cannot think of another entirely virtual film score ever performed at this high level of production caliber.

And all done (orchestrated and performed) in 5 weeks! This really deserves some serious recognition (despite the fact that he posted this on Dec 31,2009, it was still done in 2009).


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 1, 2010)

Synergy, I wanted to post this impressive Ultraman score, but it's a bit delicate since it's not out yet. Although flattering, better ask Mike's permission or let him post it here himself.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 1, 2010)

Its okay because the point was made. Mike Verta is seriously talented - I've followed his music for about a year now - and definitely deserves an honorable mention in this thread.

Another new and up-and-coming composer with excellent orchestration chops would be James Peterson. 

Thomas J. Bergersen is also a consideration in those porting excellent mockups to even better live performances.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 1, 2010)

I speak with Mike now and then, I had already asked him about posting it here. Because it's a work not out yet, he may have specific reasons to holdback. I still think you should ask him for permission before posting his recent score. I'm just talking about the link.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 1, 2010)

I didn't post his score (that implies I did something underhanded) I only posted the link to the VSL forum which he himself posted. However, I've removed the VSL link as I certainly don't wish to step on anyone's toes or cause any problems.

I just thought it deserved mention.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 1, 2010)

Niah @ Fri Jan 01 said:


> Choco has already mentioned some of my fav cues so I'll just add these:
> 
> "Poet Acts" Philip Glass
> 
> ...



There's so many honorable mentions I could add to my list but it would take so long to do. 8) I agree with you on "Rachel's Party" and "Don't Blow It".


I think one of the most overlooked composers has been Philippe Rombi. He's done a lot of good music, most notably his Angel score which I've posted about before.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/angel- ... d218125878


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 1, 2010)

synergy543 @ Fri Jan 01 said:


> I didn't post his score (that implies I did something underhanded) I only posted the link to the VSL forum which he himself posted. However, I've removed the VSL link as I certainly don't wish to step on anyone's toes or cause any problems.
> 
> I just thought it deserved mention.



You are certainly not at fault. Mike had posted it on VSL forum since he used mainly VSL samples. But here the traffic flow is much larger, and for an important work that is not officially released, at least I think not, it's understandable that the author may want to be cautious, for now.


----------



## theheresy (Jan 1, 2010)

Mike Verta is awesome, a throwback like James Peterson I would be very happy to hear some of his newest stuff like the Ultraman you guys are talking about..make it happen!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 1, 2010)

I just explained this! :roll:


----------



## mverta (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello everyone -

Yes, the posting of my _Ultraman_ score in any form is touchy, for obvious reasons. The official soundtrack is for sale from Sony via Amazon Japan, and several Japanese vendors, but for those of us on the other side of the pond, the prices are still a bit unreasonable, I feel. For that reason, and the fact that 30 minutes of the score didn't fit on the OST CD, I have done a few "private" streamings of the complete score.


I know nobody here meant any disrespect by forwarding the link, and truly I'm humbed and grateful for the kind words and interest.


I'd like to do a couple more "screenings," or listening parties, whatever, but I'm not 100% sure of the best way to go about it.


_Mike


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 1, 2010)

Mike, my apologies for not contacting you first before posting the VSL forum link (not the screening link). Below is a link where those interested can buy Mike's score for a reasonable price $28.

http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-9x- ... -3mcy.html


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 1, 2010)

synergy543 @ Fri Jan 01 said:


> Mike, my apologies for not contacting you first before posting the VSL forum link (not the screening link). Below is a link where those interested can buy Mike's score for a reasonable price ($28):
> 
> http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-9x- ... -3mcy.html



$2. cool, I'm getting a dozen. :wink:


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 1, 2010)

Those emoticons get me everytime.

Sorry there's only one left it seems, as I just bought the other one. 

You can get more here if you can read Japanese or get a friend to order for you. 

頑張ってください


----------



## theheresy (Jan 9, 2010)

one amazing score many people have overlooked just because it's from a very flawed movie is Vangelis score to Alexander. Easily one of the best of the 2000's.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 10, 2010)

theheresy @ Sun Jan 10 said:


> one amazing score many people have overlooked just because it's from a very flawed movie is Vangelis score to Alexander. Easily one of the best of the 2000's.



I think if I got a lobotomy the banality of that score would give me a huge boner.


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 10, 2010)

Really terrific post, Choco.

My very favorite score atm is Coraline - Bruno Coulais 

I never hear of it being mentioned and I wonder why. It's perfect.


----------



## AR (Jan 10, 2010)

Hans Zimmer's Gladiator as most influencing score for Motion Picture Drama

Michael Giacchino's Star Trek as Best Score based on previous material

Gustavo Santaolalla's Babel as Best Minimalistic Score recieving high recognition 

Howard Shore's Lord of the Rings Triology as Most Challenging Score of the Decade



Greetz
AR


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 10, 2010)

A.I. - John Williams 8)


----------



## theheresy (Jan 10, 2010)

Simon Ravn @ Sun Jan 10 said:


> A.I. - John Williams 8)



I agree, also Williams' most electronic score probably.



Another good one is Alexander Desplat's Girl with a Pearl Earring. Very memorable theme there.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 11, 2010)

I just realized I left out one of my favourite scores! I had forgotten about it when making my top 10 list. That score is George Fenton's epic music for Deep Blue.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxY8a7nj ... re=related

I remember I had to go through the hassle of ordering this from Europe back in the day but now I see it's on Itunes.


----------

